# my new 5'' siamese tiger fish



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 1

its living with my asian aro and geophagus


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

pic 4


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice one dixon, whats left to go in the tank? is it just pair of rays


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Those are some nice fish man, nice tank also


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

that is a nice fish


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ctarry said:


> nice one dixon, whats left to go in the tank? is it just pair of rays


 motoro rays and a tigrinus.
dixon


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great fish.
how much did he cost ya?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wait, isnt that a C. Quadrifactius, aka the silver datnoid?

Not a C. Microlepsis.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Paul said:


> wait, isnt that a C. Quadrifactius, aka the silver datnoid?
> 
> Not a C. Microlepsis.


no definately a microlepis the flash washed out some of the colour it is very gold in person

it cost £19.95 + £10 to get shipped from devon i got it from trimar

dixon


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet gold datnoid. Definitely get a silver now to compliment it.

Hope you have a lot of food, they eat like pigs.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice dat


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice dats i love dats


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow dixon your collection is very stunning...congrads


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

very nice man


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

what else is all in the tank???


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Scooby said:


> what else is all in the tank???


 asian arowana a geophagus (possibly its being checked now) altifrons and 2 motoro rays soon to be one when the other gets picked up of lophius.
dixon


----------

